# Pid vs Dimmer Switch?



## naimman (Jan 26, 2017)

I own a  analog with 1500w element. Like to know which control would be best for my smoker. What are the pros/cons of each. Also does the constant cycling of the heating element shorten its life. Thanks for your time.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 27, 2017)

The PID is programmable so you can set it up for an exact temp. You can also set most PID's to step up the temp at a timed interval. 

All things the dimmer switch won't be able to do.


----------



## podagrower (Jan 27, 2017)

The PID is designed for this job, a dimmer is not.  The variety of technologies available in dimmers would mean finding the right style of dimmer to control a 1500 watt heating element (and you would have to use a 2,000 watt dimmer, most likely).  On the bright side, the dimmer would likely produce enough heat to be used as a second element for making jerky while your main smoke is running.


----------



## dward51 (Jan 27, 2017)

All a dimmer is going to do is dial down your wattage, you will still be depending on whatever temp sensor you have now. This means if you have temp swings, you will still have them and just have less wattage and less heat.  The pid actually controls heat in the pit. On an electric you can set a PID for any temp that your element can attain from 1* above room temp to full on heat and it will hold it with a degree or so with precision.

If you are trying to smoke at a lower temp, the dimmer will let you, but you will still have temp swings.  But if you are just wanting to control the heat, go PID.

As to the cycling, no it will not hurt the element.  In fact soft pulsing is easier on an heating element that hard switching.  What wears out are analog relays which is why PID controllers use SSR's instead. No moving parts at all.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 28, 2017)

I use a dimmer in my MES 30...    I adjust the dimmer so it does NOT turn off...  It also works if you let it be turned on and off with your smoker controller....    applying the correct amount of heat to maintain a particular temperature...   Granted, as the meats heat up, there is a temp rise in the smoker...   The adjustment is not mind blowing nor is it critical...   

I have since found a SCR that operates very well for ~$16...   I use it for many appliances I do not want full heat on-off cycling..  I have tested it to control fan speeds also...   

I think it's a good option if you have a use for it...


----------

